# How to fix wierd looking teats?



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Here is a photo of one of my goats. If you look at her right teat it is twice as big as her left one:
http://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o689/CanucksStar17/DSC_7099_zpsd462aeb5.jpg

She is milking. Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Has it always been this way, or did it happen after treating for mastitis? Is the teat hot to the touch and the milk from that side bad-tasting, indicating a current case of mastitis?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Might be a blown out teat if she doesn't have mastitis. There is no way to fix that.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Could also be that her kid/s was/were only nursing on one side...My neighbor's doe had twins and they both nursed on one side more than the other... The doe has lopsided teats now. Not sure how to fix it though.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Might be a blown out teat if she doesn't have mastitis. There is no way to fix that.


Def agree. Looks blown out to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, blown teat, no fixing it.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

She has never had mastitis and she has never had kids drinking from her I have always milked her so I guess it is blown out.
Is there anything I did to make it blown out? Or does it just happen?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A blown out teat, is usually caused by waiting way to long to milk her. The pressure increases, causing the teat to expand, once this happens, it can never regain shape.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Around here we call those bottle teats, and they are an indication of udder structure issues. Be advised udder structure is heritable - usually around 25% - and are usually passed on to daughters.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> A blown out teat, is usually caused by waiting way to long to milk her. The pressure increases, causing the teat to expand, once this happens, it can never regain shape.


How long is to long???


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

CanucksStar-17 said:


> How long is to long???


You should be milking when she is full. Anywhere from every 6-12 hours in the beginning and as far out as once a day when they start to drop. You want them full and tight but not stretched tight or engorged.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Was there ever an indication before now that it was kinda odd looking? Also looks like a double orifice teat. I had a doe that had a teat that looked the same way. The second didnt actually penetrate the outter teat skin so you only got one stream of milk while milking. Each lactation saw it grow a little more weird and pronounced. She was a beautiful doe who had triplets or quads each year. And as Crazy said, good chanced for it to get passed down to daughters, so we never did keep any. They all ended up in dairies in California.


----------

